# Front Bumper Scuff Repair Advice



## thegr812k (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi All,

Wonder what your thoughts are on repearing the below?

How much should i be looking to pay? I have compounded it to get it to this stage as it was much worse before.

Im tempted to give it ago myself but then the car is only 1 year old so maybe best to just get the experts on it.

Thanks



http://imgur.com/ffveS0m


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Simple smart repair, you will be looking around the £130 mark.


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 16, 2018)

SamD said:


> Simple smart repair, you will be looking around the £130 mark.


I tried Chips Away and got a quote of ~ £250

Anyone you can recommend in Kent or adjacent counties?

Thanks


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

thegr812k said:


> I tried Chips Away and got a quote of ~ £250
> 
> Anyone you can recommend in Kent or adjacent counties?
> 
> Thanks


Apologise I didn't see the wing damage £250 is fair.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Where in Kent are you?? 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Although I haven't used them myself my Dad had used Scuffs and Scratches in Staplehurst in the past. They did a great job on his metallic grey Citroen - perfect colour match. Also a lot cheaper than other bodyshops he contacted. I see from their website they do mobile repairs. May be worth an email/phone call. Tel number -O3330096372.


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 16, 2018)

Sicskate said:


> Where in Kent are you??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Medway mate


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 16, 2018)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Although I haven't used them myself my Dad had used Scuffs and Scratches in Staplehurst in the past. They did a great job on his metallic grey Citroen - perfect colour match. Also a lot cheaper than other bodyshops he contacted. I see from their website they do mobile repairs. May be worth an email/phone call. Tel number -O3330096372.


thanks ill check it out


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 16, 2018)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Although I haven't used them myself my Dad had used Scuffs and Scratches in Staplehurst in the past. They did a great job on his metallic grey Citroen - perfect colour match. Also a lot cheaper than other bodyshops he contacted. I see from their website they do mobile repairs. May be worth an email/phone call. Tel number -O3330096372.


spoke to them this morning, they wanted £260 + VAT so quite abit more sadly


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 16, 2018)

Sicskate said:


> Where in Kent are you??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


did you have someone in mind?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Google local bodyshops and go around asking. Easy enough job to
Sort. Sure there is a swage it could be lipped off aswell saving you money.


----------

